# Blast from the Past: The Invaders



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

_"The Invaders, alien beings from a dying planet. _

_Their destination: the Earth_

_Their purpose: to make it _their_ world_

_David Vincent has seen them, for him it began one lost night on a lonely country road, looking for a short cut that he never found._

_It began with a closed deserted diner, and a man too long without sleep to continue his journey. It began with the landing of a craft from another galaxy._

_Now, David Vincent knows that the Invaders are here, that they have taken human form. Somehow he must convince a disbelieving world that the nightmare has _already_ begun."_

Cast:
Roy Thinnes 
Role: David Vincent
Kent Smith 
Role: Edgar Scoville
William Woodson 
Role: Narrator (uncredited)


----------



## ftldave (Nov 26, 2005)

My favorite episode from The Invaders was the two-part "Summit Meeting". David Vincent is captured and introduced to an important alien leader, played by none other than Michael Rennie. Yes, the actor who was Klaatu in "The Day The Earth Stood Still". It was a real touch of class, having Rennie cast in the role. His opening line, spoken to Vincent, is surely one of the best ever spoken in television science fiction:

_"Mr. Vincent, I have traveled a long, long way to meet you."_


FTLDave


----------



## littlemissattitude (Nov 26, 2005)

I really wish someone would repeat this where I can see it.  SciFi Channel, are you listening?

I probably saw every episode of this show on its first run, but that was a long time ago and I don't remember that much about it.  Just that I really liked it a lot and that you could tell the aliens by their little fingers that wouldn't bend.


----------



## Dave (Oct 3, 2006)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> I probably saw every episode of this show on its first run.


Me too! But ultimately I got sick that you never found very much out and the general reset button endings. Though I was too young to understand why I found that unfulfilling then.





			
				littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> I really liked it a lot and that you could tell the aliens by their little fingers that wouldn't bend.


Remind me what else was different about them. IIRC They didn't have a pulse or heartbeat. When they died, they glowed red and incinerated, leaving no trace. They needed to regenerate themselves at regular intervals of time, and when they were wounded, they didn't bleed.


----------



## williamjm (Oct 3, 2006)

I vaguely remember seeing repeats of this when I was a child. Can't remember much about it apart from the basic premise. 

I did watch the more recent TV series First Wave which seemed to have a very similar premise (from what I remember of The Invaders). I liked First Wave, it wasn't exactly brilliant television but I enjoyed most of the episodes and it did at least come to a resolution.


----------



## steve12553 (Oct 4, 2006)

I remember bit and pieces. Their little fingers wouldn't bend. The narrator was the same guy as *the Fugitive *series. I watched it intermittantly probably because of the lack of meat to the series. Still would be nice to see it again to find out what it looks like today.


----------



## Briareus Delta (Oct 4, 2006)

I certainly watched, and enjoyed, this when I was young. It wasn't my favourite though - that accolade went to *The Champions*. I always wanted to be Craig Stirling. Then life happened to me.......


----------



## Viktor Kuprin (May 30, 2008)

*The Invaders - Season 1 released on DVD*

*The Invaders - Season 1* was released on DVD this week in the US.

_The Invaders, alien beings from a dying planet. Their destination: the Earth. Their purpose: to make it _their _world. David Vincent has seen them. For him, it began one lost night on a lonely country road, looking for a shortcut that he never found. It began with a closed deserted diner, and a man too long without sleep to continue his journey. It began with the landing of a craft from another galaxy. Now David Vincent knows that the Invaders are here, that they have taken human form. Somehow he must convince a disbelieving world that the nightmare has already begun. _

One of my favorite series on TV from the 1960s, *The Invaders* combined science fiction, horror, and suspense as it portrayed one man's struggle against a covert invasion by ruthless aliens. The first season's soundtrack composed by Dominic Frontiere still gives me the chills. And the episode where a high-level alien leader was played by actor Michael Rennie (yes, who also played Klaatu in _The Day The Earth Stood Still_), well, that was total class!


----------



## daisybee (May 30, 2008)

*Re: The Invaders - Season 1 released on DVD*

My mum loved The Invaders. Wonder when it will be released here. Must check.

I remember watching this and being scared because every new person he ever met was an alien. Talk about making you paranoid. I'll have to have spaghetti on toast and watch them with my mum for old times sake.


----------

